# Plott Assistance



## NFLCRKR (Aug 12, 2013)

Could someone point me in the direction  of some reputable plott breeders in the south GA/north FL area? PM would be fine. 

Thanks


----------



## xjd33x (Aug 14, 2013)

I would like to know of some myself. N Ga./ Tennessee/N. Caroline area.


----------



## scdogman (Aug 29, 2013)

Alot of great Plott breeders in the Southeast these are just a few that come to mind right off. Wayne Allen in Ga., Roy Stiles NC, Richard Hope SC, John Jackson NC (John is a past President of the (NPHA), National Plott Hound Association & would be able to point you in the right direction of the different breeders for different bloodlines that you may want) ex. Cascade,Weems,Von,Crockett different plotts are bred for different traits (Cold nosed/bay vs. hot nosed/gritty-catch, depends on what you want.


----------



## catchdogs (Sep 1, 2013)

wayne allen x2 and he has a friend tha is a preacher name is robert longshore has a dog named rolling tide suppose to be real deal. bear dogs.


----------



## MULE (Sep 4, 2013)

Ask the same question on dog hunting world as well


----------



## englishmonster (Sep 7, 2013)

i know preacher Longshore extremely well and have owned and help train several of his bear and coon hounds text me if u want his info. 706-457-7681


----------



## Pinehillkennels (Sep 12, 2013)

Scrubby Rogers is your man
912-682-6349
Ellabell GA


----------

